# Heavy Bag Work with a Stick!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2007)

So I was really working the heavy bag with a stick and asp the other day.  I enjoy this type of training immensely.  Whether it is a heavy bag or old tires, etc.  Having something to hit and having that rebounding factor is very important in how I teach IRT.  So what are your experiences with hitting bags, tires, etc.


----------



## Drac (Jan 12, 2007)

Good post Brian..I myself use a heavy bag whenever possible for keeping my PR-24 and expandable baton skills sharp..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2007)

Drac said:


> Good post Brian..I myself use a heavy bag whenever possible for keeping my PR-24 and expandable baton skills sharp..


 
Hey Drac it really helps I think to have something to strike and have that recoil (rebound) to deal with.  I particularly like using the ASP on a heavy bag as it is a lot of fun to work with.


----------



## MJS (Jan 12, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> So I was really working the heavy bag with a stick and asp the other day. I enjoy this type of training immensely. Whether it is a heavy bag or old tires, etc. Having something to hit and having that rebounding factor is very important in how I teach IRT. So what are your experiences with hitting bags, tires, etc.


 
We have tires at my school, and I'll say its a hell of a workout!!  I remember my first Tuhon Leo Gaje seminar.  He had everyone do some rounds on the tires.  I don't think there was anyone that wasn't exhausted and soaked with sweat by the time we were done. :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2007)

MJS said:


> We have tires at my school, and I'll say its a hell of a workout!! I remember my first Tuhon Leo Gaje seminar. He had everyone do some rounds on the tires. I don't think there was anyone that wasn't exhausted and soaked with sweat by the time we were done. :ultracool
> 
> Mike


 
Tires, heavy bag work will really get the sweat flowing.  That is particularly one of the reason's I enjoy hitting the bag so much is that I can get in a very, very good cardio workout in pretty efficient amount of time.


----------



## MJS (Jan 12, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Tires, heavy bag work will really get the sweat flowing. That is particularly one of the reason's I enjoy hitting the bag so much is that I can get in a very, very good cardio workout in pretty efficient amount of time.


 
The forearms are burning pretty good too!  :ultracool


----------



## Drac (Jan 12, 2007)

Heavy bag *GOOD*..Tires even *BETTER *and cheaper to replace..LOL


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 12, 2007)

Love hitting tires with the sticks.  I started doing that back in my SCA days with the 3-4 pound rattan sticks.  Love using them for kicking drills as well.  Especially the Muay Thai style roundhouses.

Jeff


----------



## Tarot (Jan 12, 2007)

The sticks don't damage the heavy bags?

This is a subject that came up recently in my household actually!  My husband and I are getting a heavy bag soon.  I thought maybe we could use it also to practice our striking drills with sticks.  He said sticks would ruin the bags.

So are using sticks okay on the bags?


----------



## Drac (Jan 12, 2007)

Tarot said:


> The sticks don't damage the heavy bags?


 
Maybe..That's why you see "duct" tape wrapped around heavy bags in the older dojo/gyms...One MA I knew wrapped his bag with "duct " tape BEFORE putting it up thereby saving the bag surface..


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 12, 2007)

My wife and I actually tape carpet to ours to protect it from the sticks.  When punching it, you definitely want to wear bag gloves.

Jeff


----------



## Tarot (Jan 12, 2007)

Jeff carpet is a great idea.  We could probably rig up something where we can take the carpet on and off.  That way we can have it on for sticks and off for when we are doing regular bag work.

Thanks.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2007)

Sticks do certainly tend to wear on a heavy bag and an ASP is even worse.  I have in the past used leather sleeves that were made to fit over the bag.  That worked great.  Duct Tape, carpet, etc. all are viable options.  However even a regular bag will last awhile with sticks or an ASP!


----------



## tellner (Jan 12, 2007)

Find acouple acres of brush, preferably Scotch broom, blackberry bushes and saplings. Clear with a machete.

I'm serious. It will do your eskrima more good than any amount of bag work or the highest priced seminar.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jan 12, 2007)

Heh, if only I'd trained in Escrima back as a kid, that scotch broom wouldn't have seemed like such a chore.

I do my stickwork on my heavy bag as well, just don't do the thrusts into it. But, the carpet trick sounds good. punch some holes down the carpet edges for laces, make a lace-on sleeve. Beat the livin' tar out of it... Or leather. Paint/sew on target points... I like.

I wonder if Bob bags would like a leather vest heh.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2007)

tellner said:


> Find acouple acres of brush, preferably Scotch broom, blackberry bushes and saplings. Clear with a machete.
> 
> I'm serious. It will do your eskrima more good than any amount of bag work or the highest priced seminar.


 
Nothing wrong with clearing brush with a machete.  Basically the same idea just a different environment!


----------



## Drac (Jan 13, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Nothing wrong with clearing brush with a machete


 
Sez you!!! I'd probably hack off something I need..


----------



## tellner (Jan 13, 2007)

Brian, sorta the other way around.

"Hey, boy! When you've finished cutting the cane and rice come over here. I'm gonna teach you how to fight."

...

"Okay. Pick up that big knife. Now what you do to the cane and rice every day you do to the other guy. Got it? OK, now here's what you do when he try do all same to you"

:wink2:

There is a real difference between stick and blade work. The people who've actually cut lots of stuff with a big knife or sword really _cut_ with it rather than thumping. People who have just used blunt sticks, well, there's a different quality that's obvious when you see it. For one thing cutting makes you keep good alignment and focus. And if you're doing it for a few hours you learn to relax except those few tenths of a second when the blade is actually in contact with something. It helps with targetting and ensures that you hit exactly what you mean to hit. Otherwise you'll be working alone the second or third time your machete becomes an unguided missle.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 13, 2007)

tellner said:


> Brian, sorta the other way around.
> 
> "Hey, boy! When you've finished cutting the cane and rice come over here. I'm gonna teach you how to fight."
> 
> ...


 
Yep there are some differances and yet similarities as well.  I am heavy blade oriented and always have been so the transition to the stick is easy for me.


----------



## tellner (Jan 13, 2007)

You have the best of both worlds


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 14, 2007)

tellner said:


> You have the best of both worlds


 
Yes I have been blessed in my training!


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga (Feb 1, 2007)

When I stayed in NC I made a video of myself practicing double sticks on a single tire tied to a tree in the backyard.






Months later, I made one of these to replace the single tire in the previous video.





I've moved back to Houston and have started over again with one tire. Damn I miss that tire dummy.(there was no room in the van to hold it)....


----------



## Drac (Feb 1, 2007)

DanJuanDeSiga said:


> When I stayed in NC I made a video of myself practicing double sticks on a single tire tied to a tree


 
Don't mention ANYTHING with tress or Xue Sheng will get all excited...Off Topic Post,,couldn't resist..Sorry...


----------



## Mark Lynn (Feb 1, 2007)

DanJuanDeSiga said:


> When I stayed in NC I made a video of myself practicing double sticks on a single tire tied to a tree in the backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
DanJuan

I watched your video clips on you tube a while back, they were very good.  I liked the tire dummy, how did you make it?

Did you have plans for it?

What did you use to cut the tires?

I have some extra tires that I collected to make a tire stack out of, however we are getting a new house built so I plan to make a tire stack or dummy out there.  I saw your tire dummy and liked it better than what I had planned.  So I was wondering if you would share how you made it?

Mark


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga (Feb 2, 2007)

The Boar Man said:


> DanJuan
> 
> I watched your video clips on you tube a while back, they were very good.  I liked the tire dummy, how did you make it?
> 
> ...



here's a photo of one of the tires I cut to wrap over the hole over another tire to make the body and the head.






I invite you to notice how I set the bolts and washer and nut to connect the tire with the cut tire...









Since I didn't have any plans, I hope these photos can explain it for you. You can stop right here or .....

add another tire for lower body target.





I hope this helps....

Daniel


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 2, 2007)

Daniel, nice pictures and a great looking tire dummy!


----------



## Drac (Feb 3, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Daniel, nice pictures and a great looking tire dummy!


 
I agree..That should be able to take a real beating without any damage...


----------

